# 1 of 2 cats fled from a 8-10 meters balcony?



## Alex TT-zero

Hello everyone! I just made this account in order to get in touch with you guys and talk about a sad incident of mine.

So i have two cats, Raiden (male, over 2 years old, sprayed), and Kitana (female, almost 2 years old, sprayed). I am 23 ( 22 when i found them) when they were both about 8 months old. First i found Raiden, he came out of nowhere across the street and starting cuddling me - then after half a year or so I saw Kitana on the doorway of a metro station, she was chilling looking majestic and all and i decided to give Raiden some company because i live alone and I spend very few time in my house. I never had cats in the past and since a youngster i always wanted a husky. But shit happens and here i am with 2 cats which I adore to death.

Enough backstory! I live in Greece - Athens but during summer and a few days during christmas and stuff i go visit my parents at olympic beach - a small touristic area/village 450 killometres from Athens (5-6 hours driving distance). Last christmas( 2 weeks ago) I went again to visit them and as always I took my cats with me. Because my mother gets very upset about scent, hair and stuff, i leave my cats on the upperfloor of our house - which is like a storage uncostructed aparntment up there but still its huge. During these days i go regularly to check on them, feed them - play a bit and stuff. During summer i even take them to the touristic shop were we work and they are basicly free to do whatever they want - the shop is also big and the entry points are numerous so there is nothing holding them back. Overall i would say Kitana wanders the most, she likes climbing, smelling and stuff so she mostly walks around - she comes back every hour or so to chill, eat and greet you. Raiden is like an old lion king, he just sits on the table or even the cashier and generally likes to be peted a lot whereas Kitana prefers to pet you. Long story short, my cats have become something like monumental sightseeing in the area - all tourists come and visit them - if you are from Europe-balkania perhaps you might even heard of them.

However, during winter the place is like a ghosttown - ofc there are no tourists and even the people that live there are few and apart. Because I am going to leave for Erasmus next month I decided to leave my cats to my parents - they dont have much work during winter and generally they like my cats, just not the way i do. Unfortunately, 2 days ago my mother called me and said she has some bad new. I called her back and she implied that Kitana has left - she suspects that she jumped off the window - and now its more than 48 hours that we dont know where she is or what she is doing. Now the window and the balcony are really high like maybe even 10 meters - i know that cats can survive easly such a jump , but i never thought they would do it porpusely. I never wanted her to have the window opened but my mother insisted so that they can poop and stuff on the litter outside and generally get some air and stuff (which during winter is bullshit because its cold AF). There are no trees or close balconies so unless she makes a crazy hulk-like jump i cant see how she might have escaped in such a fashion.

So yea, I know its kinda of a long read but this happened and has crippled me. I decided to talk and write about both for my sake and perhaps for any advice for my fellows. The sad thing is that there isnt something particular i can do right now (like go out and search for them). My parents claim they go out regularly - my father even carries some catfood and Raiden with him in case Kitana smells them or something, but nothing - there are other cats appearing but no Kitana. As i said the place is pretty empty right now, no people no nothing, so i cant see how posters and stuff might work for me but i did suggested them to my mother. Now the sad feeling is two fold because not only i lost my beloved cat but i am also really ****ing upset with my parents especially my mother - it wasnt even a week since i left and they lost her for **** sake... I am also worried about the fact that the house there is not her primary home and her guardian (me) is actually far away, so i dont know if there is a chance or willingness for her to return to my parents...

Thats pretty much it guys, any info or small talk is appreciated - i wish you all happe new year and love you pets every single moment becausw you never know which is going to be the last...


----------

